# You Don't See in 4K



## Alex (4/9/17)

Check this out in full screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/17)

Thanks for sharing @Alex 
That was very interesting!


----------



## TheV (4/9/17)

As with any of these technological advancements ... there is a reason for it existing.
You can use it beneficially or misuse and not gain the intended benefit from it.

An increased resolution allows one of 2 things:
1) reduced viewing distance
2) increased display size
without losing visual fidelity.

The best thing you can do is understand the technology and determine if it is beneficial to your specific situation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/17)

Well with projectors, what I do, the benefits of 4K is the massive amount of pixels. Because there are soooo many, the pixels are tiny and therefore you can have an enormous screen and you don't see pixels. Its truly stunning.

But for a 40 or 50 inch screen, I wouldn't even bother. And if my projection screen was anything less than 2 metres wide, a 1080P projector is perfect still.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF (4/9/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Well with projectors, what I do, the benefits of 4K is the massive amount of pixels. Because there are soooo many, the pixels are tiny and therefore you can have an enormous screen and you don't see pixels. Its truly stunning.
> 
> But for a 40 or 50 inch screen, I wouldn't even bother. And if my projection screen was anything less than 2 metres wide, a 1080P projector is perfect still.


I'm coming to your house to watch the rugby

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/17)

GregF said:


> I'm coming to your house to watch the rugby



Oh no, I don't have a 4K projector - to rich for my blood. I just supply them. I use 1080...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

